# Puritan Board Annual EXTREME Fighting



## Scott Bushey

I say lets cut to the chase; I for one am sick and tired of this silly _arguing_ nonsense that never ends. A fine example is the theonomy thread or the 'My college wants me to eat Peanut butter' and I have a conviction', or the succesion thread, EP. What I propose is lets just get together at a central location and literally take this to the Matt <sic>. it probably would be simpler. You know, like 'Fight Club'. Who's in? 

C'mon whimpy, you got the sand? 

Admission is $100.00 per participant. Fred Greco will officiate. 





[Edited on 8-23-2005 by Scott Bushey]


----------



## PuritanCovenanter

*Let's get it on!*




*Let's get it on! *


----------



## wsw201

Be There or Be Square!!!


----------



## PuritanCovenanter

Maybe we can pay for Sting to come. He is the new Super Christian.





Sting repents

[Edited on 8-23-2005 by puritancovenanter]


----------



## RamistThomist

Sadly, I will have irregular internet access for the next month, so I will miss most of the fights.


----------



## blhowes

The competitors and competitees will certainly work up an appetite, so I'll do my part...


----------



## crhoades

> _Originally posted by blhowes_
> The competitors and competitees will certainly work up an appetite, so I'll do my part...



I'll gladly pay you tomorrow for a theological fight today!


----------



## blhowes

> _Originally posted by crhoades_
> I'll gladly pay you tomorrow for a theological fight today!


----------



## PuritanCovenanter

*And in this corner.*


----------



## blhowes

[in training]

YOU'VE GOT IT ALL WRONG!!! ONLY BAPTIZE BELIEVERS!!! GOT IT???

PUT DOWN THAT ALCOHOLIC DRINK! YOU OUGHT TO BE ASHAMED OF YOURSELF!!!

DON'T TELL ME THAT!! I'LL SING HYMNS WHENEVER AND WHEREVER!

[/in training]


----------



## crhoades

> _Originally posted by blhowes_
> [in training]
> 
> YOU'VE GOT IT ALL WRONG!!! ONLY BAPTIZE BELIEVERS!!! GOT IT???
> 
> PUT DOWN THAT ALCOHOLIC DRINK! YOU OUGHT TO BE ASHAMED OF YOURSELF!!!
> 
> DON'T TELL ME THAT!! I'LL SING HYMNS WHENEVER AND WHEREVER!
> 
> [/in training]



It's the EYE OF THE TIGER.....


----------



## biblelighthouse

I want to sign up for CREDO-PAEDO WARS. We could have our own prime-time spot.

A credo pastor (Baptist) and a paedo pastor (Presbyterian) would show up, each with 3 small kids in tow. 

The paedo pastor would try to get past the credo pastor, in an attempt to pour water on his kids. After accomplishing this, then he would pour water on his own kids. He gets 1 point for each baptism.

The credo pastor would try to keep the paedo pastor away from his kids. He would simultaneously preach to his kids and the paedo pastor's kids, in the attempt to get at least 2 professions of faith. He gets 3 points for each profession.

First person to 6 points wins.


In the event of a tie, there will be a BAPTISM MODE-WAR TIEBREAKER:

The Baptist pastor will try to fully submerge the Presbyterian under water. If he accomplishes this, he wins.

While avoiding sumbersion, the Presbyterian pastor will simply discuss Hebrews 9 with the Baptist pastor, and demonstrate to him that "baptizmos" _cannot_ always mean submersion. If the Baptist minister realizes the error of his ways, then the Presbyterian wins. Otherwise, if the Baptist refuses to listen to Hebrews 9, then the Presbyterian minister will proceed to submerge the Baptist under water. He is allowed to hold him under water until he _really_ repents . . .



[Edited on 8-23-2005 by biblelighthouse]


----------



## BobVigneault

Ok, let's have a good clean fight. No hitting below the belt, no H-words and let's define our terms. Now return to your neutral corners.


NEUTRAL CORNERS??? WHAT NEUTRAL CORNERS??????!!!!!! HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## Bladestunner316

*I\'m ready!!!!!*


----------



## Bladestunner316

tickle is for girls!!!

My axe does not tickle:bigsmile:


----------



## crhoades

2005 Christmas wish list:

Tickle Me Joshua Doll


----------



## PuritanCovenanter

> _Originally posted by Bladestunner316_
> tickle is for girls!!!
> 
> My axe does not tickle:bigsmile:


----------



## LadyFlynt




----------



## PuritanCovenanter

*I'm bringing some friends..*











If you look real close Andrew is on my side. He is standing to the left of Mel.

[Edited on 8-23-2005 by puritancovenanter]


----------



## Scott Bushey

Whimps! Come on...........You're actin like a bunch of girls. Put em up. Lets draw some blood. 

Where's Manata!


----------



## Puritanhead

I say we have a real, in-person martial arts UFC-style fighting!


----------



## biblelighthouse

How about WWF WCF?

Is wrestling confessional?


----------



## SolaScriptura

> _Originally posted by Scott Bushey_
> Whimps! Come on...........You're actin like a bunch of girls. Put em up. Lets draw some blood.



_You are all a bunch of pseduo-intellectual wannabes. I've done more in 28 years than most of you panzies will do if you lived two of your sorry lives. Matt can't do theology to save his life. Scott is a mindless follower. Fred is... well... a lawyer, so that says it all. Paul knows philosophy and apologetics like I know Japanese (I don't). Andrew doesn't think, he just cuts and pastes from history. Gabe is a rude, arrogant little punk._ 

So, was that brutal enough? :bigsmile:

[Edited on 8-23-2005 by SolaScriptura]


----------



## Poimen

*BRING IT ON! I'LL TAKE ON AL'OV YOUSE!*

Let's make this the Continentals vs. the Presbyterians! We're sure to win against you. We've fought way more wars... pacifists!

[Edited on 8-23-2005 by poimen]


----------



## Scott Bushey

Sticks and stones.....well you know the rest of this whimpy poem. Are'nt you a Marine? I like Marines! (In Arnolds voice) Lets party jarhead!


----------



## blhowes

> _Originally posted by SolaScriptura_
> _You are all a bunch of pseduo-intellectual wannabes. I've done more in 28 years than most of you panzies will do if you lived two of your sorry lives. Matt can't do theology to save his life. Scott is a mindless follower. Fred is... well... a lawyer, so that says it all. Paul knows philosophy and apologetics like I know Japanese (I don't). Andrew doesn't think, he just cuts and pastes from history. Gabe is a rude, arrogant little punk._
> 
> So, was that brutal enough? :bigsmile:



<shaking in my boots>

Ok, Let's pick teams...Ben's on my team!!!

EDIT:
I mean, I'm on Ben's team.

[Edited on 8-23-2005 by blhowes]


----------



## Scott Bushey

Bob,
You and Ben are mine! Both of you'se........


----------



## blhowes

> _Originally posted by Scott Bushey_
> Bob,
> You and Ben are mine! Both of you'se........


You and what puritan army?


----------



## Scott Bushey

Bob,
Never, I repeat NEVER go against the family..........Fredo, you broke my heart.


----------



## blhowes

> _Originally posted by Scott Bushey_
> Bob,
> Never, I repeat NEVER go against the family..........Fredo, you broke my heart.


Ya think we're scared? Some might be, but not us.

Go get 'em, Ben! I'm right behind ya!...Ben? ... Ben? ... BEN, where'd ya go? ... BENNNNN!

oops

Scott,
Have I ever told you how much I admire and respect 'the family'...


----------



## LawrenceU

All I need is my KaBar and my Bible.


----------



## PuritanCovenanter

*FAMILY, Hah! Your family is sceared of our woods and hills. They don't stand a chance.*












*Plus, I got Andrew on my side. I called him first.*
*I get Gabe also. He will stomp you alls puny knecks.*
*We will be marching into battle singing old 100th.*

[Edited on 8-24-2005 by puritancovenanter]


----------



## fredtgreco

Let me introduce you to my friend. He's a Reformed seminary student, but one other thing.... he's a Green Beret. Can kill you with a paperclip and a wad of gum. And make it look like suicide... or an accident ... or a heart attack.


----------



## Bladestunner316

Green Berets is that a code name for girl scouts :bigsmile:


----------



## just_grace

*...?*

What are you lot on about??

Bring it on...


----------



## blhowes

> _Originally posted by Bladestunner316_
> Green Berets is that a code name for girl scouts :bigsmile:


[thinking]
something tells me he shouldn't have said that
[/thinking]


----------



## PuritanCovenanter

*Okay, I am calling dead men up too. I get that Great Presbyterian Stonewall Jackson. And we aint skeared of no paper clip killin guy either. It doesn't matter what girl scout Northern camp he is from.*






[Edited on 8-24-2005 by puritancovenanter]


----------



## Bladestunner316




----------



## just_grace

*Yeah it\'s stupid...*



> _Originally posted by Scott Bushey_
> I say lets cut to the chase; I for one am sick and tired of this silly _arguing_ nonsense that never ends. A fine example is the theonomy thread or the 'My college wants me to eat Peanut butter' and I have a conviction', or the succesion thread, EP. What I propose is lets just get together at a central location and literally take this to the Matt <sic>. it probably would be simpler. You know, like 'Fight Club'. Who's in?
> 
> C'mon whimpy, you got the sand?
> 
> Admission is $100.00 per participant. Fred Greco will officiate.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [Edited on 8-23-2005 by Scott Bushey]



Not eating peanut butter or keeping the sabbath, its the same to me, total nonsense as a Gentile Christian...

Shuve it...bring it on you law keepers 

Well, you wanted a fight... 

David


----------



## Bladestunner316

How about u ask my axe for that $100.00 charge!!!!


----------



## WrittenFromUtopia

Don't hate me because I'm beautiful and you're all old.


----------



## Puritanhead

*OH YEAH!!! I'VE GOT RUMSFELD ON MY SIDE!!!!*











"As you know, you go to war with the army you have, not the army you might want or wish to have at a later time." 
"”Defense Secretary Donald Rumsfeld

Without futhur ado! Here is Rummy's army!
:bigsmile:


























Oh well... you take what you can get as Rumsfeld says...

[Edited on 8-24-2005 by Puritanhead]


----------



## Poimen

How about a knuckle sandwhich... TO THE MOON!

I'm gonna hit youse so hard youse gonna wonder if I wuz a mule with a iron boot who has d'obesity issues.

[Edited on 8-24-2005 by poimen]


----------



## JonathanHunt

> _Originally posted by WrittenFromUtopia_
> Don't hate me because I'm beautiful and you're all old.



Actually we hate you because of your body odour issues, Gabe.

FIGHT FIGHT FIGHT FIGHT FIGHT

I've got Winston Churchill, Maggie Thatcher, Oliver Cromwell, King Alfred the Great, William of Orange...

What you got, colonial boy?


----------



## WrittenFromUtopia

Colonial boy? Who won that war, anyhow?


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon

> _Originally posted by fredtgreco_
> Let me introduce you to my friend. He's a Reformed seminary student, but one other thing.... he's a Green Beret. Can kill you with a paperclip and a wad of gum. And make it look like suicide... or an accident ... or a heart attack.



Green beret. Psssshhhh. My alter ego eats those guys for breakfast.


----------



## JonathanHunt

> _Originally posted by WrittenFromUtopia_
> Colonial boy? Who won that war, anyhow?



You call that a war? We didn't need your land anyhow.

And what do you know about fighting wars? You spend half the time blowing up your allies and the other half bombing baby milk factories... 



Ooooh I enjoyed that.


----------



## PuritanCovenanter

> _Originally posted by JonathanHunt_
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by WrittenFromUtopia_
> Colonial boy? Who won that war, anyhow?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You call that a war? We didn't need your land anyhow.
> 
> And what do you know about fighting wars? You spend half the time blowing up your allies and the other half bombing baby milk factories...
> 
> 
> 
> Ooooh I enjoyed that.
Click to expand...


I sense some ingratitude.

The King didn't need our land?... (Well, actually the King did want our land and he spilled a lot of blood to try to keep it) nor did your King want our God. He wanted to be God. He crowned himself head of the church. As far as not knowing about how to fight a war......If it wasn't for us you guys would be a part of Germany along with the rest of Europe. As far as shooting our allies......If you guys would quit thinking about leading, you would notice who is and get out of the way from our bullets and bombs when we are in conflict. As for the aspirin or milk factories. Nobody is perfect. We are going to have a lot to give account for in heaven. Especially Clinton. I do think He wants to be God also. Well at least a playboy.

Not enjoying it as much as you did.



[Edited on 8-25-2005 by puritancovenanter]


----------



## PuritanCovenanter

> _Originally posted by webmaster_
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by fredtgreco_
> Let me introduce you to my friend. He's a Reformed seminary student, but one other thing.... he's a Green Beret. Can kill you with a paperclip and a wad of gum. And make it look like suicide... or an accident ... or a heart attack.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Green beret. Psssshhhh. My alter ego eats those guys for breakfast.
Click to expand...


Still aint Skeared! 





[Edited on 8-25-2005 by puritancovenanter]


----------



## Bladestunner316

Why should we fear fallible men.


----------



## LawrenceU

Here's my Bible thumper:






[Edited on 8-25-2005 by Scott Bushey]


----------



## PuritanCovenanter

Lawrences Bible Thumper.


----------



## WrittenFromUtopia

I love watching Braveheart because it shows how much the English suck.


----------



## JonathanHunt

> _Originally posted by WrittenFromUtopia_
> I love watching Braveheart because it shows how much the English suck.



Well this thread was called EXTREME...

Sorry you got offended, Randy.

AS for you Gabe...

[extreme]
What you 'loving braveheart' shows is your profound 'hollywood-style-revisionist' disregard for the facts of history... Where is Myers when you need him to give you some facts...oh a hiatus? Sheesh. No staying power.[/extreme] 

And on a serious note, I think what it really does reflect well is that human nature sucks. 

JH


----------



## Scott Bushey

Well thats enough of extreme huh?

Whimps!


----------

